# Grafikprobleme: Schlechte Qualität trotz neuen System



## Tosa77 (2. Oktober 2011)

*Grafikprobleme: Schlechte Qualität trotz neuen System*

Hallo,

ich habe ein Grafikproblem und hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen.

Bisher hatte ich auf meinem iMac eine Windows-Partition und habe dort MS-Flight Simulator X (FSX) gespielt. Dort hatte ich eine gute Grafik-Qualität nur die Frame-Raten lagen bei ca. 20. Deshalb habe ich mir einen neuen PC extra dafür gekauft. Das Problem ist nur, obwohl die gesamt Hardware besser und schneller ist, habe ich eine schlechtere Grafikqualität: pixelig, "Treppen" statt scharfe Kanten und Linien z.B. auf der Landebahn "bewegen" sich.

Altes System: iMac mit Windows 7 64 Bit, i5 2,66GHz, 8GB, Radeon 4850, 27", Auflösung 2560x1440, kein Catalyst Control Center (CCC) installiert. Im FSX Häckchen bei Antialiasing (AA) und Filter Anisotrop

Neues System, PC mit Windows 7 64 Bit, i7-2600 3,4 GHz, 16 GB, Readeon 6970, 27", Auflösung 2560x1440 über Displayport, neuesten CCC installiert (Einstellungen: "Anwendungseinstellungen verwenden"). Im FSX Häckchen bei Antialiasing (AA) und Filter Anisotrop


Was ich bisher versucht habe:

1. Im CCC alle Einstellungen auf "Super-Qualität" gesetzt und im FSX AA ausgeschaltet und den Filter auf: keine. Dann habe ich eine gute Grafik-Qualität, so wie ich es vom meinem vorherigen System kenne, habe dann (logischerweise bei diesen Einstellungen) nur eine Framerate von ca. 10.

2. Vorherige Grafikkarten-Treiber und CCC installiert, brachte allerdings auch keine Besserung.

Ich wäre für Vorschläge sehr dankbar! Tipps wie die Auflösung auf 1960x1080 zu setzen ist für mich keine Alternative da 1. bei einem 27" Monitor diese Auflösung auch nicht gut aussieht und 2. bei meinem Altensystem hat die Hohe Auflösung ja auch funktioniert!

Ich wäre auch bereit den Rat/Tipp, der zur Lösung führt zu honorieren oder auch einen Experten zu beauftragen (wohne in S.-H.)

Danke!


----------



## Herbboy (2. Oktober 2011)

Du könntest zumindest mal die geringere Auflösung testen, ob es dann sauber läuft.


Dann wäre die Frage, ob auch die restlichen Treiber alle aktuell sind. Und hast Du im SPiel auch wirklich die korrekte Auflösung eingestellt? 

Insgesamt wäre auch die Frage, wie "schlimm" das Problem ist oder ob es vielleicht nur daran liegt, dass Du anspruchsvoll bist und dann auch noch sehr nah am Monitor sitzt, so dass es umso schlimmer wirkt ^^   Kannst Du mal einen Screenshot machen,wie es jetzt aussieht, und den in möglichst hoher Qualität irgendwo hochladen? 

Es ist halt auch so, weil das Spiel alles wirklich simuliert, dass die Grafik nie so fein und gut aussehen wird wie zB bei einem aktuellen EgoShooter, der ganz speziell darauf angelegt ist, dass man nur bestimmte Bereiche sieht. Zudem ist der FSX ja auch nicht mehr ganz neu. 

Ach ja: vielleicht gibt es ja Patches, Updates und/oder Mods, die die Grafik verbessern?


----------



## MisterSmith (2. Oktober 2011)

Ich will dich ja nicht schocken, aber FSX gibt es anscheinend nur als 32-Bit Version, zumindest habe ich nichts gefunden wo etwas anderes behauptet wird.


> Nein, Leider gibt es keine X64 Version des FSX.


FSX auf einen WinXPx64 besser als VistaX64? - VATSIM Germany Forum

Und wenn das tatsächlich immer noch der Fall ist, dann bringen dir deine 16 GB RAM speziell für den FSX leider nicht sehr viel.

Ich hatte die Demo von FSX gespielt, da gab es so viele Probleme, dass ich es dann gelassen habe.


----------



## Tosa77 (2. Oktober 2011)

- die Treiber sind aktuell
- bei geringerer Auflösung tauchen die gleichen Probleme auf
- kann sein dass ich anspruchsvoll bin, der Fakt ist jedoch: beim alten iMac wird alles gut dargestellt und bei meinem neuen PC nicht - mit den GLEICHEN Einstellungen und Betriebssystem


----------



## MisterSmith (2. Oktober 2011)

Tosa77 schrieb:


> - die Treiber sind aktuell
> - bei geringerer Auflösung tauchen die gleichen Probleme auf
> - kann sein dass ich anspruchsvoll bin, der Fakt ist jedoch: beim alten iMac wird alles gut dargestellt und bei meinem neuen PC nicht - mit den GLEICHEN Einstellungen und Betriebssystem


 Vielleicht hilft es im CCC den AA-Mode auf 'Super-sample AA' zu stellen und nur das AA zu erhöhen.


----------



## Tosa77 (2. Oktober 2011)

wie gesagt, ich kann die AA erhöhen und es zeigt sich eine gute Qualität, jedoch um diesen Effekt zu erzielen muss ich sie sehr hoch setzen, so dass nur noch Frameraten von 10 zustande kommen.


----------



## MisterSmith (2. Oktober 2011)

Tosa77 schrieb:


> wie gesagt, ich kann die AA erhöhen und es zeigt sich eine gute Qualität, jedoch um diesen Effekt zu erzielen muss ich sie sehr hoch setzen, so dass nur noch Frameraten von 10 zustande kommen.


Auch mit Super-Sample? Dann wird das SS von dem Spiel möglicherweise nicht übernommen, bei mir zeigt sich bei einer Auflösung von 1920 x 1200 schon bei 4x AA, eine hervorragende Kantenglättung.
 Der einzige Nachteil bei mir, es wird durch das Super-Sample etwas Unscharf.


----------



## Crysisheld (2. Oktober 2011)

Hallol, vielleicht kannst du dir ein Crossfire Mainboard kaufen und noch eine 6970 einbauen? Ausserdem würde ich zu diesem Prozessor raten, dann sollte der FSX eigentlich laufen wie Butter... 

Intel Core i7 980X Extreme Edition Box CPU 3,33 GHz: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör

Hier mal ein Benchmark den ich selber gestestet und zu Papier gebracht habe... 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nein jetzt mal im Ernst, es kann sein, dass der FSX einfach nicht so gut mit den neuen Prozessoren zusammen arbeitet wie mit älteren und deshalb hast du auf deinem IMac einfach eine bessere Performance.  Hast du denn beide Service Packs für den FSX installiert?


----------



## Kerkilabro (2. Oktober 2011)

Es ist immer das gleiche, läuft trotz eines potenten Sytems nicht alles nach Plan dann sind immer die treiber schuld!


----------

